# Nass - My 5YO's first ST, 5/27/12



## bvibert (May 28, 2012)

It was my son's 5th birthday, and I got him a set of knee and elbow pads with some gloves for his birthday.  What better way to try them out than to bring him for his first single track experience??  I was going to bring him to the scoville/sessions area to let him ride some of the relatively flat stuff over there, but with the rain we had been getting I was afraid it might be muddy in spots.  I ended up heading to the soccer fields where we stayed on the upper plateau.  We started by taking some DT stuff to warm up to get over to the dip.  I wasn't so sure I wanted him to ride the actual dip, and he wasn't feeling it once he saw it (though he contemplated it), so we headed back out and did the dip extension I guess it's called.  From there we headed over towards halfpipe.  I had no intention of hitting half pipe, but the little trail leading up to it has what I think used to be a dirt jump, but has now turned into a dirt mound with a few half rotted logs down the backside.  I wanted to see if he'd hit it.  When we came up to it I told him to stop for a second so I could show it to him.  I turned to put my bike down so I could show him what I wanted him to try, and while my back was turned he took it upon himself to just hit it.  Very proud of him.  He hit it 6 or 7 times in total.  The second to last time he went OTB, but got right back up and did it again.  We went back and did the second part of the dip again, and did some more DT before hitting the second part of the dip backwards before heading back to the car.  

We ended up with a little over 3 miles, and a very happy little boy.  I can't wait to get him out there again soon!

Here's a quick vid of him hitting that little feature:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 29, 2012)

:beer:

Well done!


----------



## powhunter (May 29, 2012)

Wow..I still have trouble with that    Great job getting him into the sport...Hope he continues and has the passion that you have

Steveo


----------



## WoodCore (May 29, 2012)

Nice job Ethan!! A new member of the Nassarican clan is born!!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2012)

Nice, and he definitely needs to keep the feet on the pedals or you won't be having any grand kids!


----------



## Nick (May 29, 2012)

That's awesome! And +1 to Wa-Loaf's suggestion. 

That's very cool to expose him so early. I didn't mountain bike until I was like 13 or 14.


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, he tends to let the feet fly off whenever the going gets a little rough. It doesn't help that has crappy little plastic pedals and sneakers.


----------



## WoodCore (May 29, 2012)

Clipless??? :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (May 29, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Clipless??? :razz:



Nah, that kid has stones. I see flats, fiveten shoes, body armor and a full face helmet in his future.


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Clipless??? :razz:



He did tell me that he wanted shoes like mine for his next birthday. :lol:


----------

